# Before I Roll the WELCOME WAGON back into the Garage...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...I'd like to give yet ANOTHER shout-out to *Omega..Black! * Welcome aboard, and you behave yourself! (He sez sternly, wagging a warning finger at the kid!)


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol.. Finally he gets here ^^ Hey welcome!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board Omega Red.... err.... I mean, Omega... Black.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Welcome aboard 

Aaron


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

La la la...welcome back...took ya long enough!!!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome back to the board, muahahaahah!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I see some of you already know who I am... How EERIE!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh god *slaps you on the head*

Sometimes I wonder about...

lol

Kidding


----------

